# Armageddemon vs Alphamon



## Azure Flame Fright (Nov 1, 2008)

The final form of Kuramon takes on the leader of the Royal Knights
Both can shit on Omnimon, so I figured it would be a good match-up.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Nov 1, 2008)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> The final form of Kuramon takes on the leader of the Royal Knights
> Both can shit on Omnimon, so I figured it would be a good match-up.



Alphamon would win, I think. Though, it's been some time since I've seen Armageddemon in action. In which movie was he again?

By the way, the X-Evolution version of Omegamon was a whole lot stronger than the Adventure one. Especially after he gained the X-Antibody.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Nov 1, 2008)

Armageddemon is from the fourth movie "Revenge of Diaboromon"

I understand him being stronger after he gained the X-Antibody, but how did you figure he is stronger than his Adventure Counterpart before then?


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Nov 1, 2008)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Armageddemon is from the fourth movie "Revenge of Diaboromon"



Thanks.



> I understand him being stronger after he gained the X-Antibody, but how did you figure he is stronger than his Adventure Counterpart before then?



Guy cut easily through mountains with a blast of his Garuru Cannon and wiped an island clean with a swing of his Grey Sword.

What were the others best feats?



I don't know why, but the  Mega levels in the two Adventure seasons seemed kinda weaker than the Mega levels in the later ones.

Heck, Shinegreymon RM with a random unnamed attack can destroy entire city blocks.

Belphemon in Sleep Mode can bring cities to ruin.

Lucemon in Frontier smashed a moon to pieces with a physical attack. And that didn't even devolve the Digimon it was attacking.


----------



## Gig (Nov 1, 2008)

Ryoma Nagare said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQoMK-RXkt8&feature=related [/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Nov 1, 2008)

Ryoma Nagare said:


> Guy cut easily through mountains with a blast of his Garuru Cannon and wiped an island clean with a swing of his Grey Sword.
> 
> What were the others best feats?



The other's only feats occured inside the computer, where it killed 1,000,000 Diaboromons (1 of which was shitstomped Wargreymon and Metal Garurumon mind you) in like under a minute I believe.

But for Armageddemon it tanked full power attacks from Imperialdramon Fighter Mode and I believe Imperialdramons regular form can destroy a mountain with a single shot (Not sure if that counts since it is done during the digivolve scene.)
In addition to that, it shook off being impaled by Omegamon's Grey Sword and shot through its mouth by the Garuru Cannon twice, only to respond by oneshotting Omegamon with the next attack.



> I don't know why, but the  Mega levels in the two Adventure seasons seemed kinda weaker than the Mega levels in the later ones.



They are, it is because Digimon wasn't rich back then


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Nov 1, 2008)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> The other's only feats occured inside the computer, where it killed 1,000,000 Diaboromons (1 of which was shitstomped Wargreymon and Metal Garurumon mind you) in like under a minute I believe.



X-Evolution's feats also took place in the digital world.





> But for Armageddemon it tanked full power attacks from Imperialdramon Fighter Mode and I believe Imperialdramons regular form can destroy a mountain with a single shot (Not sure if that counts since it is done during the digivolve scene.)



I wouldn't say they count. Since it always busts the same thing.




> In addition to that, it shook off being impaled by Omegamon's Grey Sword and shot through its mouth by the Garuru Cannon twice, only to respond by oneshotting Omegamon with the next attack.



That is impressive.



> They are, it is because Digimon wasn't rich back then



Quite rich. They were made by the same company that invented the Tamagotchi (sp?).

Also, I always put their lack of power on the fact that they lost their crests. Wargreymon was far more impressive in Adventure than in 02 for example.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Nov 1, 2008)

Ryoma Nagare said:


> X-Evolution's feats also took place in the digital world.



I mean like an actual computer though, not the digital world, like our internet.



> I wouldn't say they count. Since it always busts the same thing.



Well, if I watch the Digimon X-Evolution video, Omegamon always busts the same mountain 



> Quite rich. They were made by the same company that invented the Tamagotchi (sp?).



Then they weren't going for impressive displays back then 
(I have so many excuses )



> Also, I always put their lack of power on the fact that they lost their crests. Wargreymon was far more impressive in Adventure than in 02 for example.



The first time they fought Diaboromon as their separate forms they had their crests


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Nov 1, 2008)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> I mean like an actual computer though, not the digital world, like our internet.



Oh!




> Well, if I watch the Digimon X-Evolution video, Omegamon always busts the same mountain



You know what I mean.




> Then they weren't going for impressive displays back then
> (I have so many excuses )



_*remembers th spiral tower of the Dark Masters*_

Yeah right...




> The first time they fought Diaboromon as their separate forms they had their crests



I meant that more in general.

You'll see what I mean when you see Wargreymon and Blackwargreymon fight each other. Their attacks really don't seem to have any impact. Building busters at best.

Wargreymon seemed stronger in Adventure.


----------



## Vicious (Nov 1, 2008)

Feats dont matter much in Digimon. I mean, if you wanna go by "feats" then Devimon is more powerful then Wargreymon.

Apocalymon has better feats then Lucemon, but Lucemon is vastly superior.

Lucemon has better feats then Arkadimon SU, but Arkadimon SU is vastly surperior to Lucemon, and by alot actually. He is a "Super Ultimate" and Super Ultimates >>> Ultimates

Chaosdramon destoyed a city in one shot, and he was defeated by Mach Gaogamon, who's just a variation of Metalgreymon/Were Garurumon(etc), though slightly stronger, but still weaker then Wargreymon or any Wargreymon-level Digimon (Metalgarurumon, Victorygreymon, etc).

Mephistomon was going to destroy Earth, can traverse space-time, can create dimensions, survived a city destroying explosion, and yet his surperior form, Galfmon was defeated by 3 perfect/ultimate level Digimon.

Wargreymon alone > those 3 perfects/ultimates (Rapidmon, Megalo Growmon, Taomon) > Galfmon > Mephistomon, a Dimension creating Digimon

Leviamon (going by his card descriptions and his profiles [bandai and dvr]) can engulf the Digital World in one bite - meaning he can eats planets - Lucemon FM is stronger then he is and he only "busted a moon". Though i believe we saw him destroy the universe using the Gehenna.



Anyways, Alphamon would win this quite handily. Armageddemon cant get around Alphamon's Alpha-gain-force. Heck, at best Armageddemon is around the level of Lucemon Satan mode, who's still steps under the likes of base Alphamon. A better fight for Armageddemon would probably be Ulforce V-dramon Zero.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Nov 1, 2008)

Vicious said:


> Feats dont matter much in Digimon. I mean, if you wanna go by "feats" then Devimon is more powerful then Wargreymon.





Thanks for missing the point.

I was comparing the same Digimon. Not two different ones.

Wargreymon (pre loss of crest) and Wargreymon (after loss of crest).

Also, how do you want to compare the same kind of Digimon (lets say Agumon of Adventure and Agumon of Savers) else then by the feats they accomplished?


----------



## Vicious (Nov 1, 2008)

Ryoma Nagare said:


> Thanks for missing the point.
> 
> I was comparing the same Digimon. Not two different ones.
> 
> ...




Well, Agumon from Savers Digivolutions are stronger then Agumon's in Adventure. That right there kinda shows who's more powerful. You can also go by the data that they have - the more data the more powerful. Beelzemon and Arkadimon proved this. 

A Wargreymon is a Wargreymon, no matter what his feats are from different seasons, he's still a Wargreymon. The only way we know if he's actually stronger then the "average" Wargreymon is if he defeats a Digimon that the "average" Wargreymon cannot defeat. One way for a Wargreymon too become more powerful then the average Wargreymon is by absorbing data.

Agumon from Savers even has his own profile, so they're strengths are gonna vary just like Agumon X, BlackAgumon, Agumon Hakase, SnowAgumon, Tai's Agumon, and Tsurugi's Agumon. 


Piemon from Advneture was created by Apocalymon, so his strengths are probably gonna be different then the "average" Piemon. 

Omegamon from the Adventure movie is different from the Royal Knight Omegamon, since Omegamon from the movie fused together via the strong wills of good-hearted people (which boasts his strength greatly, that 'could' be the reason why he was soo large).

That probably doesnt even make sense, huh?


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Nov 1, 2008)

What is the alpha-gain-force?

I hear it is somehow like the Ulforce that Zero had.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Nov 1, 2008)

Vicious said:


> Well, Agumon from Savers Digivolutions are stronger then Agumon's in Adventure. That right there kinda shows who's more powerful. You can also go by the data that they have - the more data the more powerful. Beelzemon and Arkadimon proved this.



That was just a random example.

And exactly how do you compare that one is stronger than the other? Why is Savers Agumon evolution line stronger? Because it has better feats going along.




> A Wargreymon is a Wargreymon, no matter what his feats are from different seasons, he's still a Wargreymon. The only way we know if he's actually stronger then the "average" Wargreymon is if he defeats a Digimon that the "average" Wargreymon cannot defeat. One way for a Wargreymon too become more powerful then the average Wargreymon is by absorbing data.



I was specifically talking about Adventure Wargreymon who could still evolve with the power of the Crest of Courage. While by 02 he had to do it without.

So you could say that he had 'less data' to evolve with and thus became weaker.



> Agumon from Savers even has his own profile, so they're strengths are gonna vary just like Agumon X, BlackAgumon, Agumon Hakase, SnowAgumon, Tai's Agumon, and Tsurugi's Agumon.



It was just a random example.




> Piemon from Advneture was created by Apocalymon, so his strengths are probably gonna be different then the "average" Piemon.



Exactly what I meant. But then again, you have to have a set way to determine someone's power. 'Maybe' and 'probably' won't cut it in an argument here.

Piemon of Adventure had far better feats than the V-Tamers one. That's why he's stronger.




> Omegamon from the Adventure movie is different from the Royal Knight Omegamon, since Omegamon from the movie fused together via the strong wills of good-hearted people (which boasts his strength greatly, that 'could' be the reason why he was soo large).



Not really comparable as Digimon size changes with seasons. Even the rookie levels in Savers were far larger than the ones in Adventure for example.

Or look at a Greymon in V-Tamers, which is about the size of Taichi. And then one in Digimon Next which are far larger.

And why should Adventure Omegamon be stronger than Royal Knight Omegamon (and which one? X-E or Savers?). How would you argue in the favor of one?




> That probably doesnt even make sense, huh?



It's strange.

Using feats and powerscaling is far easier than what you try to do, at least in the case of comparing the same Digimon in different incarnations.


----------



## C. Hook (Nov 1, 2008)

Gig said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQoMK-RXkt8&feature=related [/YOUTUBE]



Holy shit, that's scary. How strong is one Diaboromon again?


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Nov 1, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpdbEsKGq34[/YOUTUBE]
^^It has good showings of everything all of Diaboromons fights, mainly at 0:48 - 1:02


And this is what Armageddemon can do.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtYu1PTTFhg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Nov 1, 2008)

@Ryoma, I'll get to your post in a bit, im alittle busy at the moment. 



Azure Flame Kite said:


> What is the alpha-gain-force?
> 
> I hear it is somehow like the Ulforce that Zero had.


Here's the Bandai and Dvr explaination on his "Alpha-Inforce"(or Alpha-gain-force, whatever way you wanna spell it, same thing):


> *The "Alpha Inforce" is an ability that allows the user to gain the power of invincibility by repeating attacks the user wouldn't have understood before, thus rewriting the course of history. Therefore, while many see the opponent being deleted in a final blow, it is really Alphamon laying on attacks that successfully delete the opponent.*





> *Because he holds in battle the abilities of the ultimate power Alpha Inforce, which instantaneously regains past battles, Alphamon's attacks are over in an instant, but in actuality the number of times an attack is sent out is unknown, and in theory, one can only see the final attack that brings down the enemy*



What he is basicly doing is he uses the "Alpha Inforce" to create a space-time anomaly where it keeps 'resetting' the actions in an area until Alphamon chooses to let space-time continue normally, plus all the damage inflicted in every 'round' is not resetted (basically if he hits you once you're already dead).


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh that is the most h4xx3d bullshit ability I have ever heard of today


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Nov 1, 2008)

Vicious said:


> Here's the Bandai and Dvr explaination on his "Alpha-Inforce"(or Alpha-gain-force, whatever way you wanna spell it, same thing):
> 
> 
> 
> What he is basicly doing is he uses the "Alpha Inforce" to create a space-time anomaly where it keeps 'resetting' the actions in an area until Alphamon chooses to let space-time continue normally, plus all the damage inflicted in every 'round' is not resetted (basically if he hits you once you're already dead).



You know, you might want to post that in your Digimon respect thread.


Also, if that's the Alpha Gain Force, what is the description of the Omega Gain Force?


----------



## Gig (Nov 1, 2008)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Oh that is the most h4xx3d bullshit ability I have ever heard of today



It’s just the same as Wyomings ability from red vs blue he is basically fucking with time until he gets a favourable result 

(am I right)


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Nov 1, 2008)

Kind of Gig, but the difference is, your damage isn't reset, remember with Wyoming, when he reset everything was reset?

But with this, if for example he tore off your arm, he would then reset time, but your arm would still be torn off after he reset it.

@Ryoma
Omega Gain Force is Pre-cog.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Nov 2, 2008)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> @Ryoma
> Omega Gain Force is Pre-cog.



Perfect counter for the Alpha Gain Force then.

Omegamon X would always see how Alphamon will attack him and thus can avoid everything.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Nov 2, 2008)

Ulforce is still the best 

It is regen that works faster than disintegration.


----------

